# day light bulb



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

my tank came with 2- 30" daylight bulbs... is this why my plants are dying?

what do i need?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

how many gallons is the tank?

i have a 75gal with 36Watts total and its been 1 week my plants are dying cause i dont have enough light my PC fixture will arrive 2day or 2morrow. you want to have a MIN of 1.2-1.5WPG for low light plants that could be why.

also depending on how many plants you have u MAY need CO2 and if your dosing with ferts


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

do i need in gravel fert.. the only plant that is not avtively dying is the one closest to the highest concentration of poop in the tank.....


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

my mistake they are 24" how do i know how many watts? they say only daylight bulb.. they are made by eclipse.... and the tank is 120g.. and 60"x18"x24"

they also have so letters and numbers.....they read f18t8

oh and they are 2 sowrds and some grass stuff...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

just a guess but u may have 18W bulbs like i do or u have 20W bulbs either way your not even at 1/2 watt per gallon. i use sand as my tank bed and i am always trimming my plants but again i have 2.9WPG with the info provided i am 110% sure your issue now is lack of light.

www.aquatraders.com GREAT prices on power compact lights i just bought a 220W 48" fixture for my 75gal for $69


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

can i use the same fixture  and get a bigger bulb or what ?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

no you need a ballast to match with the correct wattage of light, for a large tank i recoment compact flourescents, u can find em on ebay for cheap... or if you want lots of light metal halide is the best.


----------

